#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Nieuw binnen!

## Aroos

Toekomstige bruidjes opgelet!

Mijn nieuwe collectie bruidsjurken zijn binnen. kijk voor meer info op www.aroosbruidsmode.nl of bel met 0636213657.

Alle jurken zijn van prachtige kant en echte swarovski stenen gemaakt. 
verkoop: liggen tussen  700 en  1200 al incl
verhuur: vanaf  350 al incl







Bel voor een afspraak

----------

